# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  South Asian travel itinary help

## South East Asia

* I am currently in Singapore and planning a trip to KL, Bangkok, Indonesia (Jakarta) and Vietnam. Ok I have question If I start from Singapore which places should I visit in what order? I have 5 days in hand and this visit is for business hence how should I plan to least exhaust. Your suggestions would be of great help. Regards..*

----------


## astroraygon

Can you post the some good pictures of your Asian travel so we can also enjoy those photos and the beauty of the travel. Traveling is my hobby and this hobby make my pocket empty but I love to travel.

----------


## teena4gupta

Well I thin you have very short time for trip. Just only 5 days are not enough. In my point of view you should have 10/12 day to complete this trip.

----------


## david22

Bangkok is best best for tour and travel.

----------


## GFI

Singapore is pretty good attraction in Asia basically it is an Island and measured as the smallest country. But its unique culture and outstanding beauty with lots of popular destinations attract tourist like Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction.

----------


## South East Asia

* I am currently in Singapore and planning a trip to KL, Bangkok, Indonesia (Jakarta) and Vietnam. Ok I have question If I start from Singapore which places should I visit in what order? I have 5 days in hand and this visit is for business hence how should I plan to least exhaust. Your suggestions would be of great help. Regards..*

----------


## astroraygon

Can you post the some good pictures of your Asian travel so we can also enjoy those photos and the beauty of the travel. Traveling is my hobby and this hobby make my pocket empty but I love to travel.

----------


## teena4gupta

Well I thin you have very short time for trip. Just only 5 days are not enough. In my point of view you should have 10/12 day to complete this trip.

----------


## david22

Bangkok is best best for tour and travel.

----------


## GFI

Singapore is pretty good attraction in Asia basically it is an Island and measured as the smallest country. But its unique culture and outstanding beauty with lots of popular destinations attract tourist like Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction.

----------

